# temporary enclosure



## DaRealJoker (Nov 5, 2008)

So I've been busy Here's my temp home for my Columbian tegu "TEMP"


















But he still ain't happy Always looking for an escape. Last wild caught I ever get suckered on lol But it's all good. He'll chill sooner or later[/img]


----------



## Oddball (Nov 5, 2008)

is that a raw egg is his little dish?


----------



## DaRealJoker (Nov 5, 2008)

yep his fav that and crickets and ground turkey He won't under any reason eat anything cooked I hate giving him raw but have no choice I am however trying to introduce cooked egg. The previous owner was a very bad bad parent


----------



## Oddball (Nov 5, 2008)

I remember reading a few care sheets saying that raw egg is bad for tegu's...egg has lots of protein though. Is raw egg not as bad as it's made out to be?


----------



## DaRealJoker (Nov 5, 2008)

all I know is there isn't any cooks out in the wild lol don't think it's that great tho Considering what bacteria could be in the egg I'd imagine when tegus raid nests they just gobble them up I saw somewhere a tegu eating a whole egg shell and all


----------



## Oddball (Nov 5, 2008)

ive seen similar videos...it may have something to do with potential parasites but thats a guess.

whats ur tegu's name?


----------



## DaRealJoker (Nov 5, 2008)

Monster is his name. Yeah I've seen handlers feed raw. Even mixed in snails too. I watch my guy and don't leave the dish too long. He also doesn't normally get fed in his cage either. I just gave him a treat to help him settle in. He was moved out of a 30 gallon today. The 30 g will be his new dining room instead of a crummy tuperware bin.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 5, 2008)

wow. how big is his new home? it looks kinda like my adult male beardies 75g. is raw egg his treat? how long have you had him? how is his temperment?

im getting a blue tegu soon, about 2 weeks so thats why im asking so many questions


----------



## DaRealJoker (Nov 5, 2008)

I've had since the beginning of August He has a bad attitude most of the time. I think hes about 8 inches from nose to flap. His cage is 2 1/2 feet wide 6 feet long and 2 1/2 feet high. You don't need hight as they are more ground dwellers I just threw in some stuff to help him have more to do aswell as bring the forest back to him. He is a wild caught tegu. If I had known I may have passed him by. No I wouldn't. The old owner wasn't interested in him one bit. It was for his kid and his kid din't care about it either. So to say he was a rescue. If I had a way, I'd love to send him back to South America to live in the wild. Then I'd go pay and bring home an Argentine B&W. His cage is just a temp home and I plan on making him a floor pen when he's outgrown this cage. I just need a bigger apt. Apt's suck so bad. I wish I owned a house. Then watch out hahahaha. I'd give him a whole room ahhaha


----------



## Oddball (Nov 5, 2008)

my boyfriend have 19 (soon to be 20) reptiles...we wish we had a house too, lol.

so far most of our animals live in our room, all 19 of them. right now we moved 10 of them (our 9 leopard geckos and adult male ball python) to my parents spare room, just because of remodeling. so far we still have the baby albino burmese python, arg b&w tegu, savannah monitor, 3 bearded dragons, 2 tarantulas, and the uromastyx with us. once we get our own place though, that will become the command center for our profession: breeding/raising reptiles! I need to cure AIDS with alligator blood first for the money to do that though, lol. i love being a college student sometimes...the idealism keeps me from moving to canada...even though my boyfriend and i agreed tjhat if mccain got elected as our next president we would both move to canada...somehow, lol


----------



## DaRealJoker (Nov 5, 2008)

yeah eh you guys are experiencing history in the making eh How does everyone around LA think of that? Idealisms? Canada is the shizznit yo We have awesome health care, taxes aren't bad, lots of money to earn and premo weed hahaha We also have real mans beer 5% and up yay for Canadian beer lol And a cure for aids? umm another very organized sunami might just do the trick or maybe your gator idea I dunno Luckily, I haven't had to experience that disease. You must have a lot of fun in your home-made zoo? I'm not ready to expand, but if I do, it's gonna be either beardies, tokay or designer geckos or another water monitor again. I had one when I was 14 He died in an oven and lasagne incident. Altho I believe that is a conspiracy my parents are keeping a secret on. They always tried to off or get rid of my pets. Wouldn't even let me have a dog. Was always fish and cats. I've seen more cats than any person alive I bet haha at one point we had 16.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 5, 2008)

good god! i like cats and all, but im not going to get any more. i have 2 that don't live with me and a dog...im not going to diversify any more than i already have, lol. to me, i'd rather move to canada than austrailia. canada doesnt have tarantulas the size of someones face and meaner than a hollywood chihuahua. as far as i know they have universal health care, good education system, good beer, good maple syrup, wayne gretsky, and snow. the only downside would be importing all our babies in...and we are trying to get a house so we can expand our future business. we want a rhino iguana as well. do you know any breeders for them? im getting one of davedragons blues when they get old enough to be shipped and i want to breed blues (somehow smuggle a few blue tegus into the country from argentina or so) and b&w and a lot of animals. i want a reptile ranch essentially.

and yes, alligator blood has been (kinda recently) found to posess certain chemicals that work against HIV/AIDS. all it needs is some retro-virus tweaking, and all i need is a degree and a laboratory to do it. when i do, i'll get a million dollars and the nobel peace prize!!!


----------



## DaRealJoker (Nov 5, 2008)

To export your babies just call em family. That should work. lol Yep syrop, school and Gretzky, but snow? Are you out of your mind?  Yucky wet muddy sloppy slippery cold dirty snow? No thanks Snow sucks haha I know because where I live we get like 6 to 8 feet of it accumulated each spring on our lawns. The road salt we use for traction kills the grass. Plus snow plows always cut off the front edge of your lawn when they cut in too far. Almost every house on a corner here suffers that. But sliding, and skiing, and snow-mobiling ( we call it Sledding) bikini snow parties and lots of wild outdoor things. It can't be beat. Where I live it's like cottaging all year round with all the features of a city. But don't get too excited when talking about Gretzky. You might get laughed at  Oh and hockey is all we talk about. That and cars and women. Go Toronto Maple Leafs !!!! haha just had to throw that in. funny how you want to come to Canada. For myself, I want to go tropical. South America or New Zealand. I also really want to see LA and Beverly Hills too. You have those rodent dogs too? Beverly Hills Chiuahaus We have em here too Noisy lil squirts But they're living things so what do ya do? Oh well We can't like everything right. A real dog is a Sheperd or a Lab or a Huskey get my idea? Big dogs no lil things unless they're real quiet and don't give me the Evil Eye hahaha 



As for breaders, no I know of none. We're sorta a lil too north for good succesful breading. My tegu is pushing the limits being here. I hate it with a passion but am limited to what I can and can't have. It's a lil yesterday with the trends and fashions here. aswell. But that's just where I live. I know there's some breaders in Canada tho and there's a tegu breader in Alberta. They have Arg. B&Ws. You can get pretty much any type of pet in Canada. Just gotta do the paper work. Not anything to fear. Actually quite easy. If you wanted to just bring say a dog, you would beable to practicaly walk in to the country. Like I said, pets are considered family members here. If I heard correctly, people have even sent in requests for pet life insurance. 


Wow as if eh, Aligators. Hmmmm who would of thunk it eh? Neat stuff. I hope a cure will come My uncle is Hep-C positve and it's a sad thing for the family. We all worry for him. Something as simple as a cold could finish him. But yahoo on how cancer is working out. We've come so far not far to go now. Yay


----------



## jor71 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey regarding eggs, you do not want to feed them raw "non-fertile" eggs, due to high risk of salmonella.

You should atleast soft boil the egg before feeding it to them.


----------



## DaRealJoker (Nov 5, 2008)

jor71 said:


> Hey regarding eggs, you do not want to feed them raw "non-fertile" eggs, due to high risk of salmonella.
> 
> You should atleast soft boil the egg before feeding it to them.


 Unfertil? how about grocery store eggs? are those raw "unfertil"?


----------



## Oddball (Nov 6, 2008)

normal eggs from the grocery store are unfertilized


----------



## RehabRalphy (Nov 6, 2008)

*sigh* its a slim risk of getting salmonella.

Just boil the egg for 3 minutes, then its just softboiled


----------



## DaRealJoker (Nov 6, 2008)

Kool thanks for the input everyone. Now what I still don't understand is how a tegu would get cooked eggs in the wild. I figure they would get raw eggs when they raid nests. I understand the fertil thing now. I figure the eggs in nests aren't exactly raw. They are probably embrionic by the time a tegu finds it. Is there anyway to feed them raw and still prevent salmanella? I'll try to get him to eat them cooked however he's turned down lots and never turns down raw. I just want to make sure he's fed.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Nov 6, 2008)

DaRealJoker said:


> Kool thanks for the input everyone. Now what I still don't understand is how a tegu would get cooked eggs in the wild. I figure they would get raw eggs when they raid nests. I understand the fertil thing now. I figure the eggs in nests aren't exactly raw. They are probably embrionic by the time a tegu finds it. Is there anyway to feed them raw and still prevent salmanella? I'll try to get him to eat them cooked however he's turned down lots and never turns down raw. I just want to make sure he's fed.



Try fruits and some mice


----------

